# 100% recovered.



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey guys, you have probably seen me around here, let me tell you my story first of all. 2 and a half months ago, i smoked a large amount of weed with a friend, had a panic attack, and my mind was sent to hell. Had every dp symptom possible. Honestly i don't know how i recovered... maybe starting school 2 weeks ago helped in some way. I feel great now, my emotions are back, i actually get enjoyment from laughing.. don't feel empty. I'm gonna too be living my life to the fullest now. As far as meds go.. ssri's have helped me, but it's not the same case for everyone. I'll come back here every week or so, and help people, because i know exactly what everyone of you go through on a daily basis. I love you all and i hope you find some relief. STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS AT ALL COSTS!! If you have any questions don't hesistate to message me, i'll try to get back to you asap


----------



## LookingUp (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm glad you feel better! That's great, and it's very encouraging to hear sucess stories when it seems like so many people suffer. I didn't do drugs to get dp, but I still have no idea how to get rid of it. I mean, I do, but it seems like nothing I've tried has worked signifigantly. It's very, very frustrating. I believe my dp is caused by high stress from work and school, and by poor sleep habits. It's very difficult for me to get in bed on a routine, but I'm trying. I really don't know what to do to get rid of the high stress though, because a lot of the things that stress me out are not really optional in life. Things like studying for school, family commitments, balancing work and schoolwork, and many other things. I guess dp probably makes these things much harder than they normally would if you didn't have dp, but still, it is very overwhelming for me.


----------



## nessafarrell (Apr 2, 2011)

BackToReality said:


> Hey guys, you have probably seen me around here, let me tell you my story first of all. 2 and a half months ago, i smoked a large amount of weed with a friend, had a panic attack, and my mind was sent to hell. Had every dp symptom possible. Honestly i don't know how i recovered... maybe starting school 2 weeks ago helped in some way. I feel great now, my emotions are back, i actually get enjoyment from laughing.. don't feel empty. I'm gonna too be living my life to the fullest now. As far as meds go.. ssri's have helped me, but it's not the same case for everyone. I'll come back here every week or so, and help people, because i know exactly what everyone of you go through on a daily basis. I love you all and i hope you find some relief. STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS AT ALL COSTS!! If you have any questions don't hesistate to message me, i'll try to get back to you asap


that's awesome! That gives all of us who are going through this tough time a great deal of hope. I was wondering if you have a job and how are you able to cope with everything and focus on your tasks while dealing with this anxiety?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Nessa, i don't have a job, i'm 16. I'm in high school. As far as focusing on tasks, yes it was hard, and meds helped decrease my anxiety to a manageable level. When i first got dp, my anxiety was through the roof. And lookingup, i was in your position too. Try too minimize everything and anything that causes you stress, stress doesn't help dp, and doesn't do any good to your health in general.


----------



## LookingUp (Oct 14, 2012)

BackToReality, yeah I know you're right about decreasing stressful things as much as possible. I definitely agree. I'm trying to find the best way to do so, but so far it's been hard. I think a regular routine that is predictable will help me though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Good for you! That's wonderful to hear. And yes, NO MORE DRUGS!!!!!!!!!! Keep your head up and your feet on the ground. You are so very lucky and deserving to be happy at this moment.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

CRYSI5 said:


> Hey guys, you have probably seen me around here, let me tell you my story first of all. 2 and a half months ago, i smoked a large amount of weed with a friend, had a panic attack, and my mind was sent to hell. Had every dp symptom possible. Honestly i don't know how i recovered... maybe starting school 2 weeks ago helped in some way. I feel great now, my emotions are back, i actually get enjoyment from laughing.. don't feel empty. I'm gonna too be living my life to the fullest now. As far as meds go.. ssri's have helped me, but it's not the same case for everyone. I'll come back here every week or so, and help people, because i know exactly what everyone of you go through on a daily basis. I love you all and i hope you find some relief. STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS AT ALL COSTS!! If you have any questions don't hesistate to message me, i'll try to get back to you asap


Arent you the one in the chat room always saying your DP is terminal? What happened to the recovery?


----------

